# New York



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2007)

Is anybody from New York? 
in one of the 5 boroughs?


----------



## krime13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe, would you like an address?


----------



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2007)

YES... come on it'll be fun... post it... it cant hurt


----------



## krime13 (Jul 22, 2007)

420 e high st apt 4, 20th floor, ZOO YORK biach!


----------



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2007)

ZOO York Biatch?... Interesting...


----------



## medical4de (Jul 22, 2007)

nope...
delaware here
ive been to new york.. 
i hear the grass is green up that way


----------



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2007)

yea and expensive... I went to delaware once pretty cool had some pretty good trees down there.


----------



## medical4de (Jul 22, 2007)

we get some stuff from time to time
though as of late the "everyday" has been shoddy

hell its all too expensive...
i think walmart should sell it.. then we might see some rollbacks lol


----------



## tckfui (Jul 22, 2007)

Haha... heard of some dude named Mike Gravel who is running for president... thinks it should be sold in liquor stores... I'm cool with that man lol


----------



## FoxBat (Jul 23, 2007)

I live in The City you know Manhattaan. @ 201 west 93rd street 11th floor


----------



## tckfui (Jul 23, 2007)

yea... try an address... building number apartment number... not just a corner ... 
Just going to send a few friends over


----------



## krime13 (Jul 24, 2007)

so tckfui, where do you get your greens,Washington square park?


----------



## tckfui (Jul 24, 2007)

Nah man I'm in Brooklyn


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 26, 2009)

im in nyc, where you get your goods at?


----------



## neMMMM (Jun 4, 2009)

yo mammas house


----------



## arya (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi U all Ganja afecionados!

This is my first time on this forum, so I would like to know how I can post topics and fotos on the forum to be able to discuss the current issues with the international community.

To post fotos do I just drag and drop from my iphoto library? and what do I click to post new topics?

Please help....

God Bless,

A:


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Im in Harlem Northern Lights, NLxCotton Candy,2 unknowns. What do you guys have?


----------



## IlDuce631 (Jan 28, 2010)

tckfui said:


> ZOO York Biatch?... Interesting...


haha  Suffolk County here


----------

